# Free site for ASX stock screener?



## jempol

Much appreciated in advance for the link of free site that cover stock screener in Australia.
Like the most active + new 52 weeks high/low + crossover 13/50 MA and so on.
I couldn't find so far in search engine the site that cover free information for stock screener in Australia.
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

A few threads here dealing with this topic:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4656
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4811
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4099


----------



## R0n1n

jempol said:


> Much appreciated in advance for the link of free site that cover stock screener in Australia.
> Like the most active + new 52 weeks high/low + crossover 13/50 MA and so on.
> I couldn't find so far in search engine the site that cover free information for stock screener in Australia.
> Thanks




hope this is what you are looking for.

http://www.sharefilter.com


----------



## jempol

Bro the site of sharefilter not free ...Do u know the free one ?
Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow

jempol said:


> Bro the site of sharefilter not free ...Do u know the free one ?
> Thanks




jempol - read through the threads I posted links to. This has already been discussed before.


----------



## jempol

Thanks bro..


----------



## 123happy

jempol said:


> Bro the site of sharefilter not free ...Do u know the free one ?
> Thanks




I guess everybody wants free lunch bro. Sharefilter was free for a while, and still quite a few screens are free or partly free, like ASX mining top 20 daily. However, if you compare the features when it was free and now, you will see the difference. 

With newly added fundamental screen, you can screen high dividend yield stock, large or small cap stock, low PE stock, high EPS stocks and penny stocks(share price smaller than 10c or 5c, as you wish) from different sectors... With the price tag of $99/year, it'll pay itself in one trade or two. 

Anyway, good luck in your search for a free screener, please let us know when you find one.


----------



## asxiq

try asxiq.com for technical and fundamental parameters screening of ASX listed securities  and it is absolutely  free


----------



## MACD

ASXIQ - looks like a really good site.

I'll definitely give it a go and try it out.

Many thanks.


----------



## shulink

yah, ASXIQ looks pretty good. If they can combine the indicators, that will be even better.


----------



## asxiq

shulink said:


> yah, ASXIQ looks pretty good. If they can combine the indicators, that will be even better.




what indicators you would like to see ? so that we can incorporate them .. right now you can screen for  10+  popular indicators strategies , starting from rsi , adx , obv , macd, cci, cmf , bollnger bands , moving averages etc ...


----------



## w4k1ng

asxiq said:


> what indicators you would like to see ? so that we can incorporate them .. right now you can screen for  10+  popular indicators strategies , starting from rsi , adx , obv , macd, cci, cmf , bollnger bands , moving averages etc ...




I would like to be able to applying more than one predefiined screen, PEG ratio and maybe have a watchlist or be able to add shares to a list with which screens they matched. At the moment, I am copying/pasting into excel - very laborious. Great site though Thanks.


----------



## ottg

Although an old thread I need help. I'm looking for a stock screener that can give me, as a start:

a. the (compound annual) average dividend growth over xx years for a company.
b. be able to have multiple selections of the (compound annual) average dividend growth over 18 months, 36 months and/or 48 months.

I have tried most stock screeners as suggested while only one gives me 5 years average dividend growth. Then again I cannot change the duration or have multiples of the same filter.

Some do not offer a free trial period.

Any pointers or do you think I should start looking at a coded strategy. (Not keen on it!)


----------



## ottg

Stockscreener that provides multiple added options. Still not exactly but did offer some good results. Obviously it depends on the accuracy of the data. At least it hasn't got all the listed complaints like Yahoo Finance

http://www.google.com/finance#stockscreener


----------



## Habakkuk

ottg said:


> Obviously it depends on the accuracy of the data. At least it hasn't got all the listed complaints like Yahoo Finance
> 
> http://www.google.com/finance#stockscreener





Try screening ASX for Market cap  10B	(10 Billion)
there are 38 candidates including:

   CNA	Coal & Allied Industries Limited

   FGL	Foster's Group Pty Ltd	(Proprietary Limited !?)

   WDC	Westfield Group


but then again, Google fits your most important criteria


----------



## shulink

try http://au.stock-screener.org for technical screener for the ASX market.


----------



## timlisten

I use google finance for fundamental analysis stock screen.


----------

